# Debian Sarge: Installationsproblem



## evolution1985 (30. August 2005)

Hallo!

In der Forensuche konnte ich leider nichts zu meinem Problem finden.
Ich habe mir in den letzten beiden Tagen Debian Sarge runtergeladen und wollte es nun installieren. CD1 bootet ganz normal. Doch nach der ersten Bestätigung mit Return erscheint am Bildschirm nur eine farbige Fläche, deren Farben sich abwechseln im ca. 8-10 Sekunden Takt. Nach ein paar Minuten ist dann noch einmal eine CD-Rom Aktivität feststellbar doch anschließend kann man sich dieses Farbenspiel stundenlang ansehen. Auf einem anderen PC konnte ich es problemlos installieren.

Ich bin ratlos und freue mich auf eure Antworten  
Lg
Stephan


----------



## monger (31. August 2005)

hallo, probiers doch mal mit: "Linux vga=771" (beim ersten start von debian und nicht einfach nur "Enter" drücken) bzw. für den 2.6er Kernel: "Linux26 vga=771".
 Könnte ein Problem mit deiner Grafikkarte sein.


----------



## evolution1985 (31. August 2005)

Bei der Installation hab ich zwar schon einige Optionen versucht, aber diese noch nicht  Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren wenn ich heute abend von der Arbeit nachhause kommen.
 Danke erstmal
 Stephan


----------



## monger (1. September 2005)

Übrigens coole Einstellung:

Linux is for networking
...
and Windows is for Solitaire

Hehe, was täten unsere Beamten ohne Windows...


----------

